# 1.8t Engine removal from front of vehicle



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

I looked around both on here and google to try to find a way to remove the 1.8t engine / transmission assembly while having rather limited space and can’t find much. Is there any way to remove the radiator / AC and the front end to be able to easily roll the engine out the front of the vehicle? I’m interested in replacing my 02J as well as performing work on the engine (timing belt, some leaking seals, possibly toss some rods in there, etc. etc.) 

I’m sure I can find this, but mine’s well ask it anyways. About how much does a 1.8t long block way as well as an 02j? 

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

yes...i never split the trans and block when i take a motor out

front clip off and pull it out the front :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty much have to dig in and start removing the front end, you can leave the power steering hooked up, just let it hang down, some people leave the a'c and what not hooked up but last year I removed freon, and recharged it (its what I do for a living so had all the proper tools to do so) it works best to go to harbor freight and tools or borrow a cherry picker to remove motor, works good.. I borrowed a buddies cherry picker... Its alot easier to do work on it with everything removed from bay... Got mine out now doing a wire tuck and also gonna use IE manual tensioner set-up before the motor goes back in... Good luck, its not as bad as it looks:thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Check in your vehicles applicable forum. There are DIY threads for removing the "front lock carrier" in the respective DIY/FAQ in both the MK4 section and/or the B5 passat section, since I'm assuming you own one of these two.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Check in your vehicles applicable forum. There are DIY threads for removing the "front lock carrier" in the respective DIY/FAQ in both the MK4 section and/or the B5 passat section, since I'm assuming you own one of these two.


Thanks for the help, I only searched 1.8t forums in depth.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...moving-front-Lock-Carrier-to-Service-Position

So you can remove that front section completely? I'm assuming you'd only have to unbolt the downpipe, electrical connections, fuel/air/brake booster lines. Have to remove the radiator / AC condensor as well as draining / discharging each...seems like a decent amount of work.

Anyone on here do it this way before? Any pics? Advice? Thanks again.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

get one of these



remove bumper and expose this

[/URL]

then remove metal beam, and disconnect all electrical going to fans, drain coolant, disconnect a/c lines ect and remove rad support to leave this

[/URL]

then disconnect all wiring from engine harness, remove bolts holding axles to transmission and remove engine and tranny with cherry picker, mine looks worse than what you will see this was the beginning of wire tuck

[/URL]

this is where its at now

[/URL]

disconnect tranny and motor and you get this

[/URL]

Like I said before just dig into it, this is the second time I had my engine out and its not that bad

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

You don't necessarily have to disconnect your AC lines. All I did was remove the radiator support piece and let the condenser hang down and supported the compressor with some rope. The engine and trans can be pulled right out over top of it. I had no issues, I've done it 3 times, unfortunately  However, if you are worried about dropping something on the condenser or damaging it, you could cut out a piece of cardboard and lay it or tape it over top.


----------



## mdotsey (Nov 2, 2005)

if you have an engine hoist, you don't need to pull the front clip. i popped the hood support off and tied the hood back as far as i could. i was able to pull the engine/trans from the top without any problems at all. just lift slowly and move things around as you need to.


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

engineerd18t said:


> I’m sure I can find this, but mine’s well ask it anyways. About how much does a 1.8t long block way as well as an 02j?
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies.


I believe the long block is ~290 lbs and the 02J is 94 lbs.


----------

